# x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel flickering when moving windows

## fmaia

Hello from Brazil,

I'm facing  an annoying issue with my intel video card and tried to fix it for a couple of days without success. I'm new to Gentoo and very excited and happy with so many control of the system, but this problem is nerving me. Either on Gnome 2.3 or Xfce I can see horizontal lines when move a window and still occurs when watching a movie.

Followed this guide and updating the kernel to 3.4.5-gentoo does not fix it.

Xorg.0.log: http://bpaste.net/show/37876/

lspci -kk: http://bpaste.net/show/37877/

kernel config: http://bpaste.net/show/37878/

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks and forgive me for my bad English.Last edited by fmaia on Wed Aug 01, 2012 6:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gorkypl

Please also paste the content of files in your xorg.conf.d and result of 'emerge -pqv x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel'.

----------

## luismw

If your video card is Intel HD 3000 (Sandy Bridge), it has tearing issues which, as far as I know, haven't been solved yet.

See https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37686[/url]

----------

## fmaia

Thanks for your fast reply goskypl!

These are the files in xorg.conf.d:

10-evdev.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/37885/

20-intel.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/37886/

40-dri.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/37887/

50-synaptics.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/37889/

And this is the output of 'emerge -pqv x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel':

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.1  USE="dri sna -glamor"
```

The issue happens without sna flag too. I unmasked the 2.20.1 version in a attempt to solve, but no lucky.

Regards.

----------

## gorkypl

Please start by moving 20-intel.conf out of the config directory. It has many options enabled, and one of them may cause tearing. You also do not need 40-dri.conf.

It may as well be the issue raised by luismw, but let's check other thuings first. And I'd try all these without sna.

----------

## fmaia

 *luismw wrote:*   

> If your video card is Intel HD 3000 (Sandy Bridge), it has tearing issues which, as far as I know, haven't been solved yet.
> 
> See https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37686[/url]

 

Thanks for your reply luismw!

AFAIK my card is not the SandyBridge: 

```
blackpearl ~ # hwinfo --gfxcard

09: PCI 02.0: 0300 VGA compatible controller (VGA)              

  [Created at pci.318]

  Unique ID: _Znp.ehutMR76WaB

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0

  SysFS BusID: 0000:00:02.0

  Hardware Class: graphics card

  Model: "Intel Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller"

  Vendor: pci 0x8086 "Intel Corporation"

  Device: pci 0x0046 "Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1028 "Dell"

  SubDevice: pci 0x0441 

  Revision: 0x18

  Driver: "i915"

  Driver Modules: "drm"

  Memory Range: 0xfe000000-0xfe3fffff (rw,non-prefetchable)

  Memory Range: 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff (ro,non-prefetchable)

  I/O Ports: 0xf080-0xf087 (rw)

  IRQ: 40 (6866 events)

  I/O Ports: 0x3c0-0x3df (rw)

  Module Alias: "pci:v00008086d00000046sv00001028sd00000441bc03sc00i00"

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
```

I'd no issues with Ubuntu 12.04. The only big problem was with the distro.  :Smile: 

----------

## fmaia

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> Please start by moving 20-intel.conf out of the config directory. It has many options enabled, and one of them may cause tearing. You also do not need 40-dri.conf.
> 
> It may as well be the issue raised by luismw, but let's check other thuings first. And I'd try all these without sna.

 

Still flickering without the files.

UXA (Default) instead of SNA: http://bpaste.net/show/37891/

Should I be worried with that BUG appearing in log file?

```
[  5309.187] BUG: triggered 'if (dev->valuator && dev->valuator->numAxes < 2)'

[  5309.187] BUG: /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2/work/xorg-server-1.12.2/dix/getevents.c:845 in scale_to_desktop()

[  5309.187] 

[  5309.187] Backtrace:

[  5309.187] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56cf96]

[  5309.187] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x49b0c) [0x449b0c]

[  5309.187] 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4a7e7) [0x44a7e7]

[  5309.187] 3: /usr/bin/X (GetPointerEvents+0x2fa) [0x44bd2a]

[  5309.187] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x157a6d) [0x557a6d]

[  5309.187] 5: /usr/bin/X (miPointerWarpCursor+0xdc) [0x557ecc]

[  5309.188] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x6e361) [0x46e361]

[  5309.188] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x15842b) [0x55842b]

[  5309.188] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf5511) [0x4f5511]

[  5309.188] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xe071d) [0x4e071d]

[  5309.188] 10: /usr/bin/X (RRPointerScreenConfigured+0x81) [0x4e0951]

[  5309.188] 11: /usr/bin/X (RRTellChanged+0x112) [0x4da412]

[  5309.188] 12: /usr/bin/X (RRCrtcSet+0x367) [0x4db447]

[  5309.188] 13: /usr/bin/X (ProcRRSetCrtcConfig+0x413) [0x4dc3e3]

[  5309.188] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x360a1) [0x4360a1]

[  5309.188] 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24eca) [0x424eca]

[  5309.188] 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f1d2658a2ad]

[  5309.188] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24a69) [0x424a69]
```

----------

## fmaia

I'm kind of desperate.. really want to keep going with Gentoo.

Any help?

----------

## toralf

 *fmaia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I be worried with that BUG appearing in log file?

 yes.

File a bug here : https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg

----------

## fmaia

Thanks for your reply toralf. I'll file the bug.

Have you ever seen this issue with an intel card?

----------

## Jaglover

You could try git version.

----------

## toralf

 *fmaia wrote:*   

> Have you ever seen this issue with an intel card?

 No. But made good experiences with the responsiveness of the intel devs for almost all bugs I filed.

Probably you should become familiar with Gentoo's "epatch" behaviour, meaning to put a patch into a directory like /etc/portage/patches/x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2 (or .../x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.2) and re-emerging that package.

----------

## fmaia

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You could try git version.

 

Thanks for your reply Jaglover. I'll first try to follow the instructions from the bug filed.

I'll keep this thread updated.

----------

## fmaia

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *fmaia wrote:*   Have you ever seen this issue with an intel card? No. But made good experiences with the responsiveness of the intel devs for almost all bugs I filed.
> 
> Probably you should become familiar with Gentoo's "epatch" behaviour, meaning to put a patch into a directory like /etc/portage/patches/x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2 (or .../x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.2) and re-emerging that package.

 

Thank you. I'll follow your advice.

----------

## Yamakuzure

I see that you have a Dell system. A Laptop perchance? 

My Laptop is a Dell Latitude E6410 and hwinfo show the same specs. Further I am using the same driver version with the same USE flags and had never any tearing issues. And I am using "SNA", too.

But these lines from your Xorg.log look suspicious:

```
[  2777.380] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768 on crtc 3 (pipe 0)

[  2777.742] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768 on crtc 4 (pipe 1)

[  2777.899] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203
```

Because the bug is triggered right after:

```
[  2790.480] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768 on crtc 3 (pipe 0)
```

So, what does your xorg.conf look like?

I do ask, because from a glance your kernel config looks okay. (But I haven't checked it thoroughly) and the Xorg.log says that you are actively using "SNA", while "UXA" is still the default. Therefore I guess that you have an xorg.conf.

----------

## fmaia

Hello Yamakuzure!

Thanks for your reply. I've a Dell Vostro 3500 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz with an onboard GMA:

```
blackpearl Desktop # lspci -s 00:02.0 -vv

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0441

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 40

   Region 0: Memory at fe000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f080 [size=8]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4161

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: i915

```

I think this suspicious lines is caused by the use of an external monitor (SyncMaster SA300). UXA was default since I removed the 20-intel.conf (http://bpaste.net/show/37886/) from /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

What's the version of yourxf86-video-intel?

If you don't mind I also would like to see your kernel configuration and xorg.conf file (don't have this one in /etc/X11 folder).Last edited by fmaia on Thu Aug 02, 2012 6:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fmaia

I'd made a video showing the issue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8byKn4PTGOg&feature=youtu.be

Hope it can be solved soon!

Thank you guys for your replies and support.

----------

## fmaia

Nevermind. The issue is not with Gentoo. It's with xfce4 and intel cards (I think). It was already reported and there's no good support to VSync @ xfce.

https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8898

Using Gnome 3 without tearing.

Thank you all!

----------

